# Wo wohnen, wenn man in Frankfurt arbeitet?



## Stue (10. November 2003)

[email protected]u,

bin das erste Mal in Eurem Lokal-Forum. Treibe mich sonst bei den Düsseldorfern rum. Ich weiss, es passt hier nicht ganz so rein, brauche aber driiiiiiingend eure Hilfe:

Ab Januar 2004 werde ich einen neuen Job in Frankfurt antreten. Nun muss ich mir eine Wohnung suchen. Da ich mich in Frankfurt und Umgebung überhaupt nicht auskenne, brauch ich Tips, welche Wohngegenden bzw. Stadtteile oder Umgebungen von Frankfurt ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Meine Wohnung sollte halt gut per ÖPNV (S-Bahn oder so) an Frankfurt angebunden sein, wenn sie denn nicht in Frankfurt liegt.

Was meint ihr, wo würdet ihr an meiner Stelle bevorzugt hinziehen?

Tja, dann natürlich noch die Frage, wo man gut Mountainbiken kann. Könnt ihr mir Touren oder so empfehlen, die ich als Frankfurt-Neueinsteiger ausprobieren sollte? Trefft ihr euch regelmäßig zum Fahren?

Oh je, Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## guuuude (10. November 2003)

Hi
Was bevorzugst du den für eine Wohngegend?

Teuer und elitär?
Studentengegend?
Gediegen?
Mehr Hektisch?
Viel Grün?
Citynah?

Oder etwa näher zum Hauptbahnhof ;-)))

Danach finden wir was für dich, vielleicht.
evtl. hab ich ab ende Januar ne 100qm whg zum untervermieten in Sachsenhausen.

Aber beantworte bitte erstmal die Fragen oben nd dann gehen wir das gemeinsam an ;-)

mfg

guuuude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (10. November 2003)

Aus finanzieller Sicht ist der Hochtaunuskreis nicht zu empfehlen, aber aus biketechnischer schon, denn Du würdest direkt im Revier wohnen. Wetteraukreis und die Region südlich und östlich von Frankfurt dürften da schon preiswerter sein, aber es ist halt etwas weiter in den Taunus. Ansonsten Spessart und Odenwald/Bergstraße, wenn Dich die Anreise nicht stört. Mit S-und U-Bahn ist hier fast alles erreichbar. Und zum Mitbiken findet sich immer jemand. Einfach ins Forum eintragen, ob sich jemand trifft und anschließen.


----------



## Hellspawn (10. November 2003)

mein Tip geht in den Vordertaunus. Da hast Du alles zur Auswahl, egal, ob teuer oder günstig. Und die Verkehrsanbindung (ÖPNV) ist auch gut, wenn Du nach Kriftel, Hofheim, Schwalbach, Bad Soden, Kronberg, Eschborn oder Sulzbach ziehst.
Und Du bist mit dem Bike schnell im Taunus, wo man schön biken kann.
Abraten würde ich von den Frankfurter Stadtteilen, die an den Ausfallstrassen liegen (Nied, Griesheim usw.) Da ist es nicht schön und sonderlich sicher ist es da leider auch nicht.
Eher zu empfehlen sind da die nördlicheren Stadtteile, die liegen recht auserhalb im Grünen.
Im Osten und Süden kenn ich mich dann nicht so aus.


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2003)

kommt auch darauf an, wo deine arbeitsstelle in frankfurt liegt und wieviel zeit und stress du dann für deinen arbeitsweg in kauf nehmen willst.

der beste kompromiss aus arbeitsnähe und bikevergnügen ist meiner meinung nach auch der vordertaunus.
hier gibt es wie schon erwähnt einige nette städtchen mit s-bahn anschluss an frankfurt.
man könnte neben den schon erwähnten städten durchaus auch eppstein, brehmtal oder niedernhausen miteinbeziehen. die liegen quasi schon mitten drin im bikerevier  

bike-treffs gibt es reichlich. hier im forum werden immer welche angeboten.
und dann gibt es da noch go-crazy mit regelmäßigen treffen und verschiedenen könnensgruppen. diese sind aber unter umständen recht groß. infos unter

www.go-crazy.de


----------



## Frank (11. November 2003)

Hehe hier sind ja genug Leute aus dem MTK vertreten, die wissen wo es am schönsten ist !

Jau - westlich von Frankfurt ist alles bestens, Anbindung in die City per S-Bahn, in Hofheim ist der Wald gleich nebenan, Eppstein ist natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert ...

Kommt halt drauf an, was du dir als Bude so vorstellst, Hofheim kann echt bittere Preise haben - ich wohne auf 98m² und hab eine Warmmiete von fast 900 *eeek* Aber dafür perfekte Lage!

Hochtaunuskreis sprich Oberursel, Königstein und so haben halt den Vorteil das man schon auf halber Höhe zum Feldberg wohnt und dort wohl die meisten Möglichkeiten hat, dafür zahlt man aber auch böseste Mieten ... 

Frankfurt an sich ... Stadtteile ... hmmm hab ja lange genug dort verweilt, interessant vielleicht noch Seckbach oder sowas, ist halt äußerster Nordosten, was bleibt denn noch? Dort hat man halt meist U-Bahn-Anbindung und schon ein gutes Wegstück bis in die City.

Müßten wir halt echt wissen, wo denn dein Arbeitsplatz gelegen ist!


----------



## turbo-matic (11. November 2003)

Also ich komme aus Koblenz und bin vor 1 Jahr nach Idstein (Taunus) gezogen, da ich in Rüsselsheim arbeite.

Der Taunus ist prima zum MTB und Rennradfahren - immer schön hoch und runter. Der Feldberg mit etwas über 800 m ist 20 km entfernt. Drumherum gibts viel Natur und -ganz wichtig- keine tief fliegenden Flieger.

Bahn-Verbindung nach FFM = 30 min, Züge im Abstand von 30 min. An dieser Bahnlinie findest Du in Reichweite noch die Orte Bad Camberg und Niedernhausen. Das gibt sich alles nicht viel.

Auto über die A3 ca. 20-40 min je nach Uhrzeit zu der Du fährst.

Die Wohnungspreise sind wahrscheinlich als "Mittel" zu bezeichnen, d.h. ich zahle z.B. für 85 m2 610 EUR (kalt), gute Ausstattung, Terrasse, Balkon.

Leider ist vieles mit Makler (Anzeigen a.d. Region im "Idsteiner Kurier" und "Wiesbadener Kurier").


Viel Erfolg beim suchen !

Wenn Du später in der Nähe sein solltest, melde Dich doch, dann können wir ein Ründchen zusammen fahren.

So long,
Frank


----------



## h-walk (11. November 2003)

Hi, Bad Soden ist empfehlenswert, 

nah am feldberg, mammolshain (für RR-Fahrer), kurzer weg nach ffm (auto 15min, s-bahn 20-25 min) und das beste: hoher Wiederverkaufswert deiner zu einem aberwitzigen Preisniveau erworbenen Immobilie.... 

Ich werde ab Frühjahr 2004 Richtung Eppstein ziehen, da dort nicht so viele versnobte Wichtigtuer und Luftpumpen rumlaufen wie in BS. Da ich sowohl die Setlur als auch den Boris Becker mittlerweile doof finde, gehe ich auch nicht in das "berühmte" Maximilians in Soden...

Mein Tip: Eppstein, Hofheim, evtl. Lorsbach (ist schon sehr ruhig)

Wenn Du allerdings auf mondäne Schicksen mit Designerbrillen und drängelnde Luxuslimousinen stehst, zieh nach BS. Habe eine schöne DG Maisonette abzugeben...

Gruß
H-Walk


----------



## mat2u (11. November 2003)

ist ne tolle Bikeregion auch der Osten von Frankfurt (z.B. Hanau, Alzenau, bis Aschaffenburg ist sowohl zum biken wie auch als Anfahrtsweg nach FFM zu empfehlen. 
Blöd ist es halt wenn Du im Osten von FFM arbeitest und im Westen wohnst (oder umgekehrt).
Schreib uns mal den Stadtteil oder besser noch die Strasse wo Du arbeiten wirst dann bekommst Du hier sicher entsprechende Hilfe.
Der öffentliche Nahverkehr ist hier so schlecht nicht jedoch ist m.E. der Berufsverkehr in FFM am schlimmsten von ganz D (...und ich kenne einige...).
Bikereviere um Frankfurt sind zum einen der schon oft angesprochenen Taunus ( leider aber auch sehr voll), die Gegend um Büdingen sowie der Spessart der ab Alzenau, Gelnhausen usw. beginnt.
Also stellt sich die bikemässig nur noch die Frage Westen oder Osten von FFM.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Stue (11. November 2003)

[email protected],

vielen lieben Dank schon mal für alle eure Tips. Na ja, dann werde ich mal versuchen zunächst eure Fragen zu beantworten, damit ich mal 'ne Prioritätenliste mit Stadtteilen bzw. Umlandsvierteln zusammen mit euch aufstellen kann:

Derzeit lebe ich zusammen mit meiner Frau in Düsseldorf. Meine Kleine wird ihren Job als Redakteurin hier behalten. Die gemeinsame Wohnung werden wir nicht aufgeben. Ich muss zwar in Frankfurt regelmäßig Office-Tage wahrnehmen, der überwiegende Einsatz besteht jedoch in einer vergleichsweise hohen Reisetätigkeit, bei der ich dann ohnehin weder in meiner Wohning in/um Frankfurt noch in der in Düsseldorf sein werde (Unternehmensberatung).

An den Wochenenden möchte ich natürlich dann häufig nach Düsseldorf fahren. Dabei möchte ich die schnelle Zugverbindung ICE Frankfurt - Düsseldorf (1,5 Stunden Fahrtzeit) nutzen.

Daher würde eine kleiner Wohnung ausreichen, in der ich als "Unter-der-Woche-Single" gut leben kann. Ein bisschen Komfort, vor allem KEINEN Fluglärm (und ein sicheres Viertel) sollten schon sein...  Nach der Arbeit mal Joggen oder kurze Bike-Runde im Grünen, ohne erst lange mit dem Auto fahren zu müssen, wäre natürlich optimal (es wird ja bald wieder Sommer...). Allerdings wird meine Süße mich auch ab und zu besuchen kommen (meistens wohl per ÖPNV), so dass ich eine allzulange Anfahrt vom Frankfurter HBF hinaus in den Taunus vermeiden möchte - so schön es dort bestimmt ist.

Das gleiche gilt natürlich für mich. Werde wohl z.T. heftige Arbeitszeiten haben (in den Abend hinein). Von daher wäre auch für mich eine zügige Erreichbarkeit der Wohnung von meinem Arbeitsplatz aus ein Argument. Kommt halt darauf an, wie gut angebunden der Ortsteil per ÖPNV ist (hätte allerdings auch ein Auto zur Verfügung, wenn es geht wäre mir allerdings ÖPNV lieber).

Mein Arbeitgeber hat seinen Sitz im Gallusviertel, in der Nähe der S-Bahn-Station "Galluswarte". PLZ: 60326.

Dummerweise gelingt es mir irgendwie nicht, eine gescheite Übersichtskarte von Frankfurt und Umgebung im Internet zu finden. Kann daher halt nicht nachschlagen, wie die von euch favorisierten Viertel bzw. Orte zu meiner Arbeitsstätte liegen. Könnt ihr mir da nochmal helfen - wäre super!!

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Hellspawn (11. November 2003)

okay, dann kannst Du eigentlich überall hin ziehn, wo's ne S-Bahn Station gibt und es schön ist, zur Galluswarte und zum HBF fährt jede S-Bahn (und sind nur 1 Station von einander entfernt)
Der Vordertaunus bleibt da immernoch interessant, von zB Eschborn aus ist man mit der Bahn in 15 Minuten am HBF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stue (11. November 2003)

[email protected],

danke für Deinen Tip. In welcher Himmelsrichtung liegt denn der Vodertaunus, im Westen von Frankfurt? 15 min. von Eschborn zum HBF ist ja wirklich nicht viel, das klingt doch schon mal gut.

Was magst Du denn an Eschborn besonders? Die anderen Orte, die Du genannt hast, werde ich auch mal in meine Liste packen. Danach hätte ich bis jetzt:

- Eschborn
- Kriftel
- Hofheim
- Schwalbach
- Bad Soden

Was fehlt noch in der Liste, was würdet ihr bevorzugen? Ach ja und ganz wichtig, wo kann ich nach Mietanzeigen recherchieren (Namen der relevanten Tageszeitungen)?

Hoffe, ich nerve euch mit meinen Fragen nicht allzusehr  Dafür gibts hinterher 'ne kleine Einweihungsparty...


----------



## darkdesigner (11. November 2003)

Sorry, aber jede S-Bahn fährt nicht zur Galluswarte, es sind die Linien S3, S4, S5 und S6.  

Arbeiten im Gallus ist ok, Du bist aber nicht bei der Bahn, oder?

Wohnen in Bockenheim ist die Alternative, kannste mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, hast ne gute Infrastruktur (ÖPNV & Einkaufen) und zum BUGA-Gelände (Joggen) ist es auch nicht weit. Also mein Tip ist BOCKENHEIM, neben zahlreichen Altbauwohnungen gibt es auch einige Neubauten, u.a. direkt in der Nähe des Westbahnhofs oder an der Leipziger Straße. 

Ich wohne in Bockenheim und brauche keine fünf Minuten ins Grüne, bis zum Taunus ne halbe Stunde durchs Grüne. Echt optimal!

Na dann meld Dich mal,
dd


----------



## darkdesigner (11. November 2003)

Ähm Ergänzung:

Tageszeitung mit super vielen Anzeigen: Frankfurter Rundschau Samstagsausgabe

Eschborn: großer Fehler, unglaublich häßliches Nest mit ausgelagertern Dienstleistungsparks und Großmärkten von A-Z; außerdem wohnt dort der häßliche, :kotz: ähm hessische MinisterPräsident :kotz: 

Also wenn schon Taunus, dann Hochtaunus: Von Oberursel, Bad Homburg oder Friedrichsdorf brauchst Du mit der S-Bahn nicht länger als ne halbe Stunde zur Galluswarte. Und schöner als im MTK ist´s da allemal. Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder alle lästern, ist halt so  

dd


----------



## Stue (11. November 2003)

[email protected],

vielen Dank, da haste mir schonmal weitergeholfen. Melde mich auf jeden Fall, sobald ich was zur Auswahl hab, brauche spätestens dann bestimmt noch mal eure Hilfe. Liste sieht jetzt so aus (Anfahrt bezieht sich immer auf ÖPNV zur Galluswarte bzw. HBF):

IN FRANKFURT:

- Bockenheim (ca. ? min. Anfahrt)
- Seckbach (ca. ? min. Anfahrt)


UM FRANKFURT:

a) Vordertaunus (ca. 15 min. Anfahrt):

- Eschborn
- Kriftel
- Hofheim
- Schwalbach
- Bad Soden

b) Hochtaunus (ca. 30 min. Anfahrt):

- Oberursel
- Bad Hobmurg
- Friedrichsdorf

c) Osten von Frankfurt (ca. ? min. Anfahrt):

- Hanau
- Alzenau
- Aschaffenburg

noch nicht einer Region zugeordnet:

- Mammolshein (ca. 25 min. Anfahrt)
- Eppstein (ca. ? min. Anfahrt)
- Brehmtal (ca. ? min. Anfahrt)
- Niederhausen (ca. ? min. Anfahrt)
- Lorsbach (ca. ? min. Anfahrt)
- Kronberg (ca. ? min. Anfahrt)
- Sulzbach (ca. ? min. Anfahrt)

So, hoffe ich habe keinen eurer Vorschläge vergessen. Was meint ihr, was wäre hiervon zu empfehlen, nachdem ihr ja jetzt wisst, wo mein Arbeitsplatz liegt (Gallusviertel)?

Vielleicht noch zur Ergänzung. Der "Hund begraben" sollte natürlich in meinem neuen Viertel auch nicht sein. Nach 18.30 Uhr mal schnell noch was einkaufen, oder auch mal nett was trinken gehen wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Na ja, alles werde ich auch nicht haben können...


----------



## Breezler (11. November 2003)

Dann geb ich nu auch ma meinen Senf dazu

Als Ex-Frankfurter bin ich vor drei Jahren nach Oberursel gezogen
So teuer waren die Mieten dann doch nicht, wie ich dachte, man hat sein Ruhe. Mega-Verkehrsaufkommen gibts hier nicht wirklich. Und der Feldberg direkt vor der Nase. *ausm Fester gugg*

Mit der Bahn is man in 20 Minuten am Hauptbahnhof, mit dem Auto bei normaler Verkehrlage nicht viel langsamer. Gibt ja genug Schleichwege    

Auch das Nachtleben geht so einigermassen, wobei man als Großstädter da sicher was andres gewöhnt ist.
Aber in meinem hohen ALter macht man da halt auch langsamer

Also dann noch viel Spaß


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2003)

dann scheidet lorsbach schon mal aus  

da du im westen arbeiten wirst, geht die tendenz klar zum vordertaunus mit s-bahn anschluß. schnell rein, schnell raus und gleich die ersten schönen anstiege vor der haustür  

empfehlen würde ich dir daher (da mein kelkheim mangels guter zugverbindung leider ausscheidet  ) hofheim, bad soden, sulzbach.

zumindest in hofheim als kreisstadt des mtk und bad soden gibt es noch genügend einkaufsmöglichkeiten nach 18.30 uhr.
eschborn mit den großmärkten wäre dies bezüglich auch nicht verkehrt, ist abe eher so ne typisch trabantenstadt mit vielen hochhäusern. in schwalbach siehts ähnlich aus.

nun ja, jede stadt hat halt so seine sonnen- und schattenseiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stue (11. November 2003)

[email protected] und wissefux,

daaaankeee. Hilft mich schon wieder weiter. Sollte ich mich für eine Wohnun innerhalb Frankfurts entscheiden tendiere ich momentan zu Bockenheim.

Außerhalb von Frankfurt sollte ich ja eurer Meinung nach den Vordertaunus in Betrachtung ziehen. Nachtleben ist mir nicht wirklich wichtig, bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste . Nur eine nette Kneipe mit netten Leuten in der Nähe ist ja auch nicht verkehrt. Andererseits klingt Vordertaunus mit den Orten Hofhem, Bad Soden und Sulzbach wegen GRÜNER Anbindung unt MTB-Eignung auch nicht gerade schlecht (im Vergleich zu Bockenheim).

Hm, und Oberursel? Nur 20 min. zum HBF ist eine akzeptable Zeit. Muss halt mal an 'nem Wochenende runter und durch die priorisierten Orte/Stadtteile mit dem Auto durchfahren - mir mal ein Bild machen!

Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## swe68 (11. November 2003)

Als ehemalige Mammolshainerin (ja im Ernst!  ) muss ich von dem Ort abraten, da die Verkehrsanbindung nur über einen Bus zur S-Bahn läuft, der regelmässig die S-Bahn verpasst. Mammolshain ist übrigens ein Stadtteil von Königstein. Von Königstein aus brauchst Du ewig in die Stadt mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln. Auch wenn es sich ab da gut biken lässt....

Ich würde Dir zu Kriftel, Hattersheim (nicht Eddersheim wegen Fluglärm, nicht Okriftel, hier keine S-Bahn), Hofheim mit den Stadtteilen Lorsbach, Marxheim raten. Der Hofheimer Stadtteil Diedenbergen ist auch fluglärmgeschädigt. Eppstein ist auch ok, auch wenn hier auch Menschen leben, die über den Flughafen klagen. Bad Soden finde ich nicht besonders schön und dafür zu teuer. Eschborn ist häßlich, nicht nur wg. unseres Ministerpräsidenten  Von Schwalbach würde ich auch abraten, da schlecht mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu erreichen (der Bahnhof Schwalbach-Limes liegt in der Limesstadt, wo niemand wohnen möchte, der andere Bahnhof wird nicht so häufig angefahren.


Hattersheim war - glaube ich - noch nicht im Gespräch. Liegt direkt neben Kriftel. Und Kriftel direkt neben Hofheim.

Ich bin nur mit ÖPNV unterwegs, weiss also, wovon ich rede.
Optimum finde ich Hofheim, wo ich leider nicht wohne.


----------



## Stue (11. November 2003)

[email protected],

prima Infos, danke! Na, so langsam grenzt sich die Sache ja ein.

[email protected],

wer kann noch mit Erfahrungen, Tips, Hinweisen und Anmerkungen weiterhelfen?

Stue

p.s.: Ihr wisst ja, Party folgt...


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2003)

also über fluglärm klagen hier mittlerweile alle.
je höher man im taunus wohnt, desto mehr hört man was. aber das alles ist eigentlich dreck gegen das, was die leute in eddersheim, flörsheim oder so ertragen müssen.
hier im taunus sind die leute halt sehr verwöhnt  

schau dir doch mal die diversen internetauftritte der einzelnen städte an. dann kannste dir schon mal ein bild machen ...

bikemäßig und s-bahn-technisch gesehen ist sicher hofheim die beste wahl. wobei lorsbach etwas ab vom schuß ist, was die einkaufsmöglichkeiten betrifft. lorsbach liegt mitten im tal zwischen hofheim und eppstein. klein, ruhig, gemütlich, ringsherum wald und berg


----------



## swe68 (11. November 2003)

Meld Dich mal, wenn Du eine Whg. im Auge hast. Uns fällt dann bestimmt etwas dazu ein  
Wenn es dann schon eine Party gibt...

Nachtrag Lorsbach:
Es hat eine eigene S-Bahn-Station, liegt halt ruhig im Wald, ist aber ein wirklich schönes Tal!


----------



## Stue (11. November 2003)

[email protected] und swe68,

na dann werde ich bei meiner Erkundungstour Hofheim-Lorsbach mal oben auf meine Liste setzen. Irgendwie bin ich ja traurig, das schöne Düsseldorf unter der Woche bald nicht mehr sehen zu können. Andererseits freue ich mich natürlich auf Frankfurt und Umgebung - insbesondere auf den Taunus, die vielen neuen Leute und hoffentlich einen spannenden Job!

Melde mich auf jeden Fall, wenn ich Wohnungen zur Auswahl habe...

Nehme aber noch weitere Vorschläge jederzeit gerne an. Also, wo würdet ihr hinziehen?


----------



## guuuude (11. November 2003)

Also wenn du düsseldorfer bist kannst du ja wohl ned auf irgendein Kuhkaff hier in der Nähe ziehen!!!!!

da ist nix mit bis 20.00 uHR Schoppen!!!!!!!

Also vergiss mal schnell bockenheim etc.

Es gibt nur einen "Lebenswerten" Stadtteil in Frankfurt!

Sachsenhausen 

Hier hast du viele Kneipen und Caffes jede menge Einkaufsmöglichkeiten und vorallem bist du schnell

Am Haubtbahnhof
Auf der A3
Auf der A5
max 15 min im Taunus
5 min Gallus
10 min Langener Waldsee
2 min im Wald!

Hier in sachsenhausen gibt es viele schöne Altbauwhgen nette Leute und vorallem ein angenehmen mix aus allem.

Ned zu Assig, spiesig etc

Also ich würde Dir Vorschlagen die Party steigt in sachsenhausen, da kann ich wenigstens nach Hause Laufen ;-)


----------



## Stue (11. November 2003)

[email protected],

o.k, o.k., dann habe ich jetzt noch Sachsenhausen mit auf meiner Liste. Klingt jedenfalls nicht schlecht, was Du da beschreibst.

Am Wochenende fange ich mal an zu suchen...

Stue


----------



## Hellspawn (11. November 2003)

okay, ich nochma. Also vieleicht nich Eschborn direkt, aber Niederhöchsstadt (Stadtteil von E), hat ne eigenen S-Bahnstation ist da isses echt schön.
Kronberg kannst du da auch einordnen, ist eins hinten dran richtung Berge.
Und zum Suchen gibts das Inserat (Print und Web www.inserat.de) da gibts auch reichlich Wohnungsmarkt.


----------



## Brent-Severyn (12. November 2003)

Niederhöchstadt ist ok, da fahren nämlich zwei S-Bahn Linien (S3 und S4). Somit hast Du alle 15 Minuten eine Verbindung nach Frankfurt und wieder zurück. Ich selber wohne in Sulzbach (nach Niederhöchstadt folgen entweder Kronberg, bzw. Schwalbach-Sulzbach-Bad-Soden als Endstation).

Alles was hinter Niederhöchstadt liegt kann manchmal recht lästig werden, da das Gleis ab Niehö nur noch eingleisig ist und in Kopfbahnhöfen endet. Somit kann es öfters mal zu recht unangenehmen Verspätungen kommen.

Den besten Immobilienteil hat meiner Meinung nach die Frankfurter Rundschau (entweder Samstagsausgabe oder die am Freitag erscheinende "Am Abend" Ausgabe der Frankfurter Rundschau).

Ich persönlich würde dir zum Nordwesten (MTK) bzw. Norden von Frankfurt raten. Südlich und östlich hat man bescheidene Verkehrsanbindungen und die Gegend ist wirklich nicht schön (einfach nur flach). Hinzu kommen dort diskriminierende Autokennzeichen wie HU oder OF.

Brent

P.S. Pack doch einfach mal dein RR in den Karren, alle genannten Orte abzufahren nimmt sicher nicht mehr als 50-60 KM in Anspruch. Die kann man sogar so anordnen, dass alle auf einer Runde liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (12. November 2003)

@ guuuude und stue

Auch auf dem Land gibt es Supermärkte, die bis 20.00 offen haben! Und wir haben tatsächlich auch nette Kneipen und Restaurants, die sogar nach 20.00 offen haben!  Wenn Du ein Stückchen weiter fährst, dann haben wir sogar Straußwirtschaften!
Wenn Du richtig in den Bergen fahren willst, ist Sachsenhausen die falsche Wahl. Gut, Du brauchst nicht lang, bis Du im Stadtwald bist, aber ob es das Wert ist...? Es ist auch laut.
Ausserdem ist Sachsenhausen recht teuer.  
Nein, ich würde nicht in der Stadt wohnen 

Bin Ex-Mammolshainerin und Ex-Frankfurterin!!!


----------



## Stue (12. November 2003)

[email protected],

das mit dem selber vor Ort anschauen werde ich tatsächlich machen. Werde wohl nächstes oder übernächstes Wochenende mal nach Frankfurt fahren und die Gegenden mit dem Auto abklappern (RR ist zwar eine gute Idee, nehme aber meine Frau mit).

Tja, bin echt hin und her gerissen, ob lieber Stadtteil in Frankfurt (Sachsenhausen oder Bockenheim) oder halt Vordertaunus (MTK mit Orten wie Hofheim).

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden. Freue mich jedenfalls seeeehr, dass ich so eine Menge guter Tips und Hinweise bekomme. Das hilft mir enorm. Hab schon der Düsseldorfer IBC-Truppe und den Bergarbeitern (Ruhrgebiet) von der Hiflsbereitschaft dieses Lokal-Forums hier erzählt. Vielleicht können wir mal einen übergreifenden IBC-Ausritt organisieren...

Stue


----------



## mat2u (12. November 2003)

> _ Hinzu kommen dort diskriminierende Autokennzeichen wie HU oder OF.
> [iB]_


_

Na hör mal! HU fällt nicht unter die in Hessen geächteten Autokennzeichen, das betrifft nur OF! Da aber mit Sicherheit _


----------



## michi220573 (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mat2u _
> *
> 
> Na hör mal! HU fällt nicht unter die in Hessen geächteten Autokennzeichen, das betrifft nur OF! Da aber mit Sicherheit  *




Hessisch-Uganda ...

Es ist wie im wahren Leben - es gibt tausend Meinungen. Darum am besten wirklich selbst herkommen. Ich bin 2001 hergezogen und habe mich danach gerichtet, welcher Ort eine S-Bahn hat, nahe an den Autobahnen liegt und direkt am Berg sozusagen - darum wohne ich jetzt in Friedrichsdorf. Leider ist es hier etwas teurer (wie im gesamten Hochtaunuskreis), aber das ist es mir wert, denn ich habe keinen Fluglärm, alle halbe Stunde eine S-Bahn nach FFM, wohne mitten im Taunus, A5 ist nur so 5 Kilometer weg, man hat tolle Ausblicke, weil man schon etwas höher liegt.

Auf jeden Fall viel Glück beim Suchen. Ich hatte damals 10 Anzeigen an einem Tag abzuklappern und habe die Wohnung genommen, die ich gar nicht auf dem Plan hatte - reiner Zufall und bis heute perfekt. Die 10 Anzeigen stellten sich als überteuerte Kaschemmen heraus und erzeugten ernsthafte Zweifel bei mir, überhaupt eine Wohnung finden zu können.


----------



## swe68 (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mat2u _
> *
> 
> Na hör mal! HU fällt nicht unter die in Hessen geächteten Autokennzeichen, das betrifft nur OF! Da aber mit Sicherheit  *



Das mit OF ist sogar historisch begründet! (aus einer Zeit vor den Autokennzeichen)
 
Aber es gibt hier noch ein paar... LDK (Land der Kasper)


----------



## guuuude (12. November 2003)

Also laut ist es aber nicht überall in Sachsenhausen!!!!!

Vielleicht sollte man mal ""Land" definieren.
Also wenn schon Land dann entweder Königstein oder Bad Homburg.

Ich glauber die Hütte vom Schneider ist im moment zu haben  

Einfach herfahren, vielleicht nicht gerade sonntags, und mach Dir selber ein Bild.

Und noch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt
Ab ca. 7.00 Uhr morgens bis ca 9.00 Uhr geht UM Frankfurt so gut wie gar nix, Da ist alles Voll, S-Bahn,Autobahn,Zug ALLES!!!!!!!!!

Ich musste mal ne Zeit aus der Nähe von Wetzlar morgens nach Frankfurt:kotz: :kotz: 

Klarer Punkt für Sachsenhausen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzyholger (12. November 2003)

ich klinke mich hier auch mal als Hofheimer ein! Also perfekten Bahnanschluss hast du wirklich entweder aus Hofheim, Lorsbach, Eppstein, Brehmtal, Hattersheim und Höchst. 

wobei Höchst, Brehmtal und Lorsbach wahrscheinlich ziemlich wegfallen, weil sie entweder absolut dreckig sind, wie z.B. Höchst oder sehr sehr klein, wie z.B. Lorsbach.. mh.. und Hattersheim? mag ich irgendwie nicht, sorry! 

Aber egal, wo du hinziehst, behalte immer eines im Kopf! Ganz wichtig! Und zwar, dass es in Hessen noch die Todesstrafe gibt! Jaja, als einziges Bundesland.. Willkommen daheim!


----------



## darkdesigner (12. November 2003)

@Guuude: Also wie bitte schön willst Du in 15min von Sachsenhausen in den Taunus??? Mit dem Helikopter???
OK, wenn Du unten am Main im Mainplaza wohnst, mit hundert zum Kaiserlei und dann mit 200km/h die 661 nach Oschel brätst, ja, dann, aber auch nur vielleicht  

Übrigens sind es von Oberursel mit der S5 nur 15min bis zur Galluswarte, die Taktung während der Hauptverkehrszeiten ist auch ne viertel Stunde.

dd


----------



## guuuude (13. November 2003)

Moin Darkdesigner

Ne also 15 min ist jetzt aber wirklich kein Prob! 

Für mich kommt es halt  icht in Frage mit der U und S-Bahn irgendwo hin zu fahren!!

Nur zum Flugplatz :kotz: mich schon an.

Egal scheenen Tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stue (13. November 2003)

[email protected],

immer mal ruhig blut... In FFM zu wohnen hat bestimmt seine Vor- und Nachteile - weiter draußen gibts bestimmt genauso bestimmt Vor- und Nachteile. Das macht sich ja letztlich immer am subjektiven Empfinden fest.

Werde auf jeden Fall mir alle vorgeschlagenen Lösungen in Kürze ansehen und dann meine ersten Eindrücke hier posten.

Ihr könnt gespannt sein...


[email protected],

tja, das mit den Zeitungsanzeigen kenne ich hier aus Düsseldorf auch. Da freut man sich, die Beschreibung und das daraufhin geführte Telefonat mit Makler/Vermieter klingen ganz gut - und dann die riiiiieeeesen Enttäuschung, verbunden mit Wut, dass die einem so etwas ernsthaft anbieten...

Da muss ich wohl durch. Werde daher evtl. doch sonntags anfahren, da dann die meisten Besichtigungstermine vergeben werden. Schauen wir mal...


----------



## michi220573 (13. November 2003)

Bei uns im Haus ist die Souterrainwohnung frei. Kombinierte Wohn-Kocheinheit bereits möbliert, Bad, Schlafzimmer wohl auch möbliert. Soll ich mal fragen? Und auf Tour können wir dann ja immer gemeinsam gehen. War noch nie bewohnt. Haus ist so drei-vier Jahre alt.


----------



## Stue (13. November 2003)

_____michi220573,

das ist nett, frag' doch mal bitte nach. Interessiert mich, wie groß und wie teuer so etwas wäre. Souterrain klingt halt nur nicht gerade hell...  Möbliert ist halt immer so eine Sache, kommt halt darauf an, wie "nett"es möbliert ist...

Liebe Grüße

Stue


----------



## WODAN (13. November 2003)

Ich wohne in Bad Nauheim, herrliches Kurort mit direktem Taunus-Ausläufer vor der Tür!
Der Regional Express der DB braucht knapp 25 min bis Hauptbahnhof!!!
Bin vor zwei Jahren auch hier her gezogen, weil meine besere Hälfte in FFM arbeitet.
Denke die Mietpreis halten sich hier noch in Grenzen, nicht so wie die "neureichen" Städtchen im Vordertaunus  

Kannst Dich ja mal auf der HP umschauen
BAD NAUHEIM 

MfG
Bernd


----------



## soulfly (13. November 2003)

...du musst dir einfach überlegen ob du unter der woche das bequeme leben in der stadt(nah zum job,kurze wege,shopping,bars etc)haben willst und dafür aber leider auch nur eher bescheidene feierabendrunden(bes. im winter)hast.
@guuude*inrückenfällt*: mitm bike hat er von bockenheim oder sachs doch rund 40min zu radeln bis hohemark.....minimum!
wenn du aufem land wohnst hast du halt die stadt aneahmlichkeiten nicht...kannst aber jeden abend nach 20 min. s-bahn fahrt, in die felder und berge. 
"desdeweche" guck dir einfach mal alles an......lass dich von nix abschrecken!!! in FFM braucht man etwas glück bei der wohnungsuche....viel erfolg!


----------



## Markus II (13. November 2003)

Meine Schwester wohnt in Bockenheim, mein Vater auch, und das ist wirklich genial dort. MAn zahlt zwar nicht schlecht, aber vom Wohntechnischen her echt topp. Meine schwester zahlt 380 Warm 1 Zimmer, Küche Bad. Mein Vater hat ne eigentumswohnung...  Und man lebt halt sehr günstig, da es auf der Leipziger Strasse (so ne einkaufsmeile) so viele Türken (nicht nur türken, aber eben viele) gibt die ihre waren recht billig vertreiben. Ist sehr nah an Frankfurt dran, bist innerhalb von 5-10 min. mitm Fahrrad in der Stadtmitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (14. November 2003)

Wenn du am Weekend mal einen Blick auf Hofheim und die umliegenden Gemeinden werfen willst, steh ich dir gerne für eine Führung bereit ... am besten Samstag Spätnachmittag.

Kannst mich gerne per PM kontaktieren und dann erklär ich dir mal alles vor Ort !


----------



## swe68 (14. November 2003)

@ soulfly

bequemes leben (shopping, bars,etc.)
Ich war in der ersten Zeit auf dem Land um einiges häufiger abends weg als in den 10 Jahren Frankfurt! Inzwischen hat sich das - beziehungsbedingt - wieder beruhigt, aber in Frankfurt gehe ich höchsten nur noch einmal im Monat aus (Ende Nov. ist es mal wieder so weit  )

@ Stue
Wenn Du schon konkret etwas im Auge hast, melde Dich einfach bei mir. Und wenn Frank nicht kann, kann ich vielleicht einspringen.


----------



## Stue (14. November 2003)

[email protected] und swe68,

habt vielen lieben Dank für Euer Angebot. In Kürze werde ich mir mal Wohnungen ansehen. Mache es vom Anzeigenangebot morgen und nächster Woche abhängig. Halte Euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden.

Ist echt lieb, dass ihr mir eine Führung anbietet. Ich warte mal die Anzeigenangebote ab und melde mich dann...

Stue


----------



## Kwi-Schan (15. November 2003)

Mir scheint, ich muss echt mal eine Lanze für die Gegend südlich und östlich von Frankfurt brechen:

Also erst Mal eines vorweg - ich lebe im Landkreis Offenbach und auch mit dem Autokennzeichen eigentlich ganz gut. Da einen auf der Straße ohnehin jeder für den größten Deppen hält, kann mich sich dann auch einiges erlauben 

Bevor ich nach Dietzenbach gezogen bin (auch das ist deutlich besser als sein Ruf, wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht, hinzufahren!) dachte ich, der Kreis Offenbach sei platt, hätte nur Kiefernwälder und an jeder Kreuzung geht's nach Seligenstadt... Aber mittlerweile habe ich entdeckt, dass es in den Wäldern (und die haben wir genug - ich kann mit Rad nur durch Wald nach Frankfurt fahren oder bis in den Odenwald!) wunderschöne Singletrails gibt - da geht's zwar nicht so steil hoch, aber schön zu fahren sind sie trotzdem!

Ausserdem sind die Mieten hier nicht ganz so hoch wie in Frankfurt selbst - Dietzenbach kann ich empfehlen (ab Dezember mit S-Bahn nach Ffm.), Seligenstadt ist ein prima Ausgangspunkit für Touren im Spessart (das ist ein echter Fehler der Frankfurter - für Euch gibt's nur Taunus, Taunus und noch Mal Taunus zum Biken!) und wenn man Richtung Büdingen geht (Regionalbahn nach Frankfurt) sitzt man schon im Vogelsberg und da kann man auch schön biken.

Also bitte: Nicht immer nur in den Westen schauen, der Frankfurter Osten hat auch viel Schönes zu bieten (auch wenn er leider aus verkehrsplanerischer Sicht etwas abgehängt ist...)

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg bei der Wohnungssuche wünscht
Christian, der aus HU nach OF zog

Übrigens: Stand HG nicht für höchste Gefahr? Und wer weiss schon, dass den Offenbachern nach zehn Jahren unfallfreiem Fahren das "O" gestrichen wird?


----------



## guuuude (15. November 2003)

Halt Stop!!!!!

Du bist Landkreis OF Das ist was VÖLLIG anderes  

Aber du hast recht der Westen von Frankfurt ist völlig überbewertet!

vorteil von Dietzenbach du ´bist relati  schnell auf der A3 A5 a661 und somit wieder schnell im Taunus. Naja und in Odenwald ists auch ned sooooo weit.

Ausserdem bekommen die Schlechten und dummen Frankfurter ein O vors F


----------



## swe68 (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kwi-Schan _
> *Übrigens: Stand HG nicht für höchste Gefahr? Und wer weiss schon, dass den Offenbachern nach zehn Jahren unfallfreiem Fahren das "O" gestrichen wird?  *



HG = Hat Geld!


----------



## :Brian (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von swe68 _
> *
> 
> Das mit OF ist sogar historisch begründet! (aus einer Zeit vor den Autokennzeichen)
> ...



Da kenn ich noch 'ne zweite Variante von: Lumpen, Diebe, Karussellbremser  

Auch nicht wirklich nett, aber so ist's halt manchmal im Leben


----------



## Kwi-Schan (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fitnessbiker _
> *
> 
> Da kenn ich noch 'ne zweite Variante von: Lumpen, Diebe, Karussellbremser
> ...



Tja, dem Selbstverständnis nach heißt LDK "Land der Könige" 
Aber wie war das? Wer sich selbst erhöht usw.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Stue (29. November 2003)

[email protected],

so, morgen ist es soweit, werde mit meinen Schatz nach Frankfurt fahren und mir einige Wohnungen ansehen. Zunächst mal habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, mich innerhalb Frankfurts umzuschauen. So ist es für meine Kleine einfacher, mich von Düsseldorf aus ab und zu mit dem ÖPNV zu besuchen. Sollte ich nichts Akzeptables bzw. nettes finden, werde ich nächste Woche meine Suche auf das Umland (hier habt ihr mir ja eine Menge Tips gegeben) ausweiten.

Momentan schaue ich mich um in:

Bockenheim
Sachsenhausen
Bornheim
Niederrad
Gallusviertel und
Westend

Mache die Auswahl der Wohnung letztlich von der Wohnungsqualität, dem Haus und Viertel, in dem die Wohnung gelegen ist, abhängig. Sollte alles innerhalb Frankfurts, was ich mir ansehe, nicht so toll sein, werde ich wie gesagt mal im Umland schauen.

Drückt mir die Daumen. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden. Wie gesagt, suche ja nur ein kleines 1 Zi. App. als Zweitwohnung, da Haupwohnsitz in Düsseldorf bestehen bleibt.

Man, was bin ich gespannt, wie die mir angebotenen Wohnungen tatsächlich ausschauen...


----------



## swe68 (1. Dezember 2003)

Denk dran, uns zu berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

